# Scott Brown sides with Obama on key issues



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

U.S. Sen. Scott Brown seemingly undercut two mainstays of conservative presidential campaign rhetoric yesterday - putting his faith in President Obama yesterday to thwart a nuclear *Iran*, and siding with the prez on his health care reform's individual mandate.
"Nobody wants a nuclear Iran," Brown said. "We've given the president the tools to bring them into line. ... I'm going to be monitoring it and working with the administration to make sure they don't get nuclear capabilities."
Many conservatives have pushed for military action to nip the threat of Iran in the bud, and have suggested Obama has fallen woefully short in his dealings with Iran. But Brown backed Obama's actions. Asked if Obama should take military action, Brown said, "That's up to the president. That's why he's the president."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us..._gop_on_iran_health_care/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Still a better option than Lieawatha Warren.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Brown is doing what he needs to do to get re-elected in a liberal mostly democrat voting state. He still will get my vote.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

"Brown is doing what he needs to do to get re-elected in a liberal mostly democrat voting state. He still will get my vote."

+1


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

As much as I do not like some of the things he has done he still gets my vote.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

It's a good thing I'm a confident heterosexual...He's getting my vote and I already gave him some $$.
 
I do also like Lizzie too! I'm an ardent supporter of native-americans. Unfortunately for her I can't get by the fact that she is an inarticulate, outta-touch, deceitful, dodging, flatulent-flaming, unapologetic, liberal elitist, pastry-puff who makes about as much sense as a dead fly dried up on my window sill since last August, and let me tell you, that ain't much is it?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

mtc said:


> I was worried about you for a sec!!


My gratitude to you m' lady...with you behind us, how can men such as us fail?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> As much as I do not like some of the things he has done he still gets my vote.


+1


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Gets mine as well.


----------

